# real estate agents



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi,

Could anyone please inform me about classified real estate agents that can be thrusted? I'm looking for an office in paphos and an apartment in paphos. 
Perhaps an apartment above the office in 1 building.
Office should have parking space in front of the building or nearby. 
Apartment (or a house perhaps) should have 3 bedrooms at least (parking nearby).
I'm not familiar with the areas in paphos. I'm looking for a place in paphos, quite and located near supermarket, restaurants, shops etc and the apartment/house should have a nice view if possible. 
Perhaps a maximum of 30 min drive to Paphos Airport.
I hope that anyone could help me or can provide me with information about real estate agents that can be thrusted.

Thank you very much Cyprus Expats!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ymg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please inform me about classified real estate agents that can be thrusted? I'm looking for an office in paphos and an apartment in paphos.
> Perhaps an apartment above the office in 1 building.
> ...


Theres this one Cyprus villas, apartments and property for sale. Properties in Paphos. That I know of, but have a look in the "Cyprus Classified" section on this forum and I think there maybe some others??

Jo xxx


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

ymg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please inform me about classified real estate agents that can be thrusted? I'm looking for an office in paphos and an apartment in paphos.
> Perhaps an apartment above the office in 1 building.
> ...


Try having a word with Veronica, the other moderator for this forum. She knows about this area.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you Jo. I will have a good look on the website. First we would like to rent the office and the apartment for long term. We do not want to buy.
Any other information about living or propriety are very welcome. I saw some threads that are very helpfull. Thanks!!


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi babsM,

How can I get into contact with Veronica? Just by replying to Veronica in a thread?
Thank you for the information.
Regards!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ymg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please inform me about classified real estate agents that can be thrusted? I'm looking for an office in paphos and an apartment in paphos.
> Perhaps an apartment above the office in 1 building.
> ...


Hi ymg,
Depending on what sort of business you will be r unning, most offices here tend to be in apartments so you could rent two apartment in the same buidling and use one as an office.
If on the other hand you want a shop front then again you will find that blocks with shops will have apartments above the shops.
A lot depends on whether you want to be in the main part of town or whether one of the suburbs will be ok. 
If you want a maximum 30 minutes drive to the airport then you need to be looking in the areas on the East side of paphos or in the town itself. 
You could also look in Chloraka, Emba or Kissonerga but no further out than that.
Coral Bay and Peyia would be too far out.
The villages close to Paphos such as Mesogi, Mesa Chorio, Tremithousa, Anavargos and Konia are also ideal.
Anavargos and Konia are only 15 minutes from the airport.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Veronica,

Thank you for your reply. The business will just be an office for a few people, no shop or whatsoever. Where can I find more information about the areas on the East side of Paphos? And about the villages close to Paphos, like the ones you mentioned.
Is Elysian Field Properties from you? Or do you know someone who works there? Because BabsM also gave me there link to the website.

Kind regards and thanks again from an expat in the near future.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

I just saw your message. Elysian is from you. You do not need to reply on that one anymore.
Regards!


----------

